# MIDO Multifort



## Noble Ox (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi All,

I'm new to collecting wrist watches. I have an old *MIDO Multifort* passed down to me. It appears to be from the early 1950s.

On the back it says that it is automatic, anti-choc, anti-magnetic, waterproof. The dial is smaller than normal, as if it's a child's or a lady's watch.

Can anyone tell me anything more about these watches? Are they collectible?

Thanks


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

if the dial is around 33mm that was perfectly normal back then. Please put some pictures on your post and we can help more


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Here's one one of my 'Multifort's' for comparison....

1950's Mido 'Multifort' Superautomatic.

31mm without crown.

Cal: 0917P, 17 jewel.



















IMO these are desirable watches for collectors, particularly ones with the optional 'Fonto Regulator' (as above), which alleviates isochronism error.

These where made & sold as 'men's' watches. :yes:


----------



## Timemachine.fi (Mar 30, 2017)

Nice looking vintage MIDO!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Karrusel said:


> Here's one one of my 'Multifort's' for comparison....
> 
> 1950's Mido 'Multifort' Superautomatic.
> 
> ...


 Had to look up fonto regulator....never heard that before... must have made the watch expensive if only Mido used that type of movement ,didn't seem to catch on though.Any more info Alan?


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Interesting thread and thanks for showing those Midos. I must add that name to my list of "collecting material for an article" folder.


----------

